# Probiotics or not??



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been trying to give my dogs new quality foods. I tried Wellness Core (for a week) and Innova Evo (for about one month now) and they both still have soft stools. Not sure if I should try another quality dog food or give my dogs probiotics along w/it. Could these foods be too rich for them? IMO they shouldn't be because they are close to what they should be eating anyways. Before these two foods they ate Salmon & Sweet Potatoes because one of my animals has a real sensitive stomach and always had diarrhea. 

And, it also seems they both don't like these foods. They don't seem to rush over to their bowls when I feed them?!? I'm stumped!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same problem with my female bull terrier, I tried several different foods, many trips to the vet, she just had a very sensitive stomach, then I rescued her full brother who is a white, and he was being fed candidae, I had finally switched to Innova 
(not Evo) and they both did really good for awhile, but the pusculous bumps were still there, stools were better, but not all the time. I finally did what alot of BT owners and breeders do and started feeding raw, now they love to eat, and no skin problems or loose stools.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> Not sure if I should try another quality dog food or give my dogs probiotics along w/it. Could these foods be too rich for them?


No, your dogs don't need probiotics. One of the causes for soft stools is over feeding. Try feeding smaller meals. Since your dogs aren't rushing up to eat, they probably just aren't hungry. By smaller meals, I don't mean just a little smaller. I mean a lot smaller.

No the foods aren't too rich for your dogs but possibly a too processed. A raw diet, even with bones, is easier to digest than kibble.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> A raw diet, even with bones, is easier to digest than kibble.


Because it naturally has enzymes that aide in digestion.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My dogs have really benefited with Raw.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> No, your dogs don't need probiotics. One of the causes for soft stools is over feeding. Try feeding smaller meals. Since your dogs aren't rushing up to eat, they probably just aren't hungry. By smaller meals, I don't mean just a little smaller. I mean a lot smaller.
> 
> No the foods aren't too rich for your dogs but possibly a too processed. A raw diet, even with bones, is easier to digest than kibble.


I did go smaller (portions) but now I'm going MUCH smaller before I switch to another kibble. I'm even going to feed them once a day instead of 2 x day. I have been reading about going raw but not there yet! I have many questions about it which I will address in the the raw foods area.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I did go smaller (portions) but now I'm going MUCH smaller before I switch to another kibble. I'm even going to feed them once a day instead of 2 x day. I have been reading about going raw but not there yet! I have many questions about it which I will address in the the raw foods area.



If anything you should do 3 times a day rather than 2 times a day many times with the runs the problem is too much food at one time. So dropping to once a day would only cause the problem to worsen, not to mention 24 hours is a long time to go without food and many dogs end up vomoting bile and other stomach secretions due to nothing being in their stomachs. If you want to change the number of times you feed them, go with increasing the number of feedings (but not the daily portion). Several small meals a day.

For us probiotics are an absolute must and have worked wonderfully with my allergy/colitis dog and have eliminated the gas in my other dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

maybe you are chaging foods on them too often too. You said one of your animals always had a real sensitive stomach and diarrhea anyway. Changing foods often is not going to help either


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> If anything you should do 3 times a day rather than 2 times a day many times with the runs the problem is too much food at one time. So dropping to once a day would only cause the problem to worsen, not to mention 24 hours is a long time to go without food and many dogs end up vomoting bile and other stomach secretions due to nothing being in their stomachs. If you want to change the number of times you feed them, go with increasing the number of feedings (but not the daily portion). Several small meals a day.
> 
> For us probiotics are an absolute must and have worked wonderfully with my allergy/colitis dog and have eliminated the gas in my other dog.


That makes sense to me. I'll go more times a day w/less food first. Thx.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> maybe you are chaging foods on them too often too. You said one of your animals always had a real sensitive stomach and diarrhea anyway. Changing foods often is not going to help either


I've only changed the Wellness to Innova Evo right away but they were on the same food for over a year before this change. I'm still going to stay on Innova Evo for a while longer before I change again to make sure it's the food and not the amount or anything else that could be causing it. Not sure how long I should be on it though before I change again. I figure at least 2 to 3 months should be enough. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

BoxerMommie said:


> For us probiotics are an absolute must and have worked wonderfully with my allergy/colitis dog and have eliminated the gas in my other dog.


Probiotics work wonders for both of my dogs as well.

All it takes is 1/4 teaspoon of Prozyme powder sprinkled over the dog's food at each mealtime.

Cathy, have you tried that? It might help with the tummy upset and runs. How are your dogs doing?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Probiotics work wonders for both of my dogs as well.
> 
> All it takes is 1/4 teaspoon of Prozyme powder sprinkled over the dog's food at each mealtime.
> 
> Cathy, have you tried that? It might help with the tummy upset and runs. How are your dogs doing?


Actually, no I haven't tried probiotics yet on the dogs. Unfortunately, I had to change dog foods again and it seems to have corrected itself. I have probiotics in the house just in case I need them. Thx for asking. :biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are feeding a processed extruded kibble then I would suggest both probotics and salmon oil. Why do you change foods so often? On your next change, try Orijen. My dogs turned their noses up to EVO and most other grain-free kibble. They always eat Orijen with no delay.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What are you feeding now?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Doc said:


> If you are feeding a processed extruded kibble then I would suggest both probotics and salmon oil. Why do you change foods so often? On your next change, try Orijen. My dogs turned their noses up to EVO and most other grain-free kibble. They always eat Orijen with no delay.


I'm not sure it's really so often except for the Wellness Core. That one I changed within a week. And, w/Innova it was for about two months and this was mixed w/the rest of the Wellness bag. However, before that they were on the same food for over a year. I've been changing this time because both of my dogs, one in particular has a very sensitive stomach and they both had soft stools during the feeding of these foods. I now switched and both of them seem to have harder stools now which is what I'm trying to accomplish. Also, because they are inactive, I was feeding them too much of the "great" brands of kibble and they were getting fat as well. I'm happy w/my choice at this point in time. Don't have any plans for switching again as I don't like to do that too much as then they will become picky eaters. This is probably more than you asked.... sorry about that.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> What are you feeding now?


Right now I switched to a less quality food... Natural Balance and so far their stools have been harder. I am able to pick them up now when I clean up after them. But, it seems to be working.


----------

